# Volkswagen Eos Highway 1



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Story on our *homepage*. More images coming...


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 ([email protected])*

beautiful!








it'd be cool to see something like that offered for the 2.0T model. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (SaucemanVR6)*

Looks GREAT except for the alloys (I much prefer the Chicago alloys - why can't we get 'em on the Passat in Canada either?). 
Otherwise, fantastic. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the Individual-like interior colour and trim combo, and the discrete lip spoiler is perfect.
VW should bring more special editions into the market. They're great!


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_the discrete lip spoiler is perfect.

Yup, the way the trunk top and back meet is one thing I find a bit awkward on the Eos. This lip spoiler is an interesting solution.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (flubber)*

That's looking like the American homage to the wagon trains heading west crossing through the desert.








YeeHaa. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I was all ready for some great new special edition. This is nothing more than the existing Individual interior with a tacked on rear lip and ghetto rims. This is a long way from original or creative...its a parts bin special.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:57 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (flubber)*

Great wheels and love the rear spoiler... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (OEMpl.us)*


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 ([email protected])*

What kind of wheels are those!? What size are they? Are they 5X112??? Can we buy these here!?


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (satisfied)*

Look like Mille Miglia F20's that have been out for years...


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_Looks GREAT except for the alloys (I much prefer the Chicago alloys - why can't we get 'em on the Passat in Canada either?). 
Otherwise, fantastic. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the Individual-like interior colour and trim combo, and the discrete lip spoiler is perfect.
VW should bring more special editions into the market. They're great!


Well, I have the chicago's, but after seeing these photos of the special edition, I'm kind of wishing the chicagos were made in a 20"!!!





























I REALLY think the front orange indicator lens should be white tho










_Modified by swordfish1 at 12:36 PM 8-19-2006_


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_
Well, I have the chicago's, but after seeing these photos of the special edition, I'm kind of wishing the chicagos were made in a 20"!!!






























Dave, 
Your car loks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 ([email protected])*

I think it looks sharp, great style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 ([email protected])*

Nice. A stock Eos Individual _sans_ chrome with wheeels that would probably look a LOT better if they were 19 or 18". Oh, did anyone notice that this car has the standard 1.6-2.0 all-black grille? What's up with that? Weren't the 3.2 cars supposed to be chrome fitting for the VW logo and chrome fins?
EDIT: And using the cornsilk beige cover for the roll-over protection looks just, well, let's say it didn't grew on me.


_Modified by JML at 10:54 AM 8-20-2006_


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (JML)*

yeah i'm loving the look of this package as well. I hope VW makes it a reality over here. If they do, I'll be ordering one!


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (JML)*

I don't know. Kinda looks like the brushed aluminum front bit. Like the MK5 .:R. It is a design study and maybe those chrome strips wouldn't look to hot next to that brushed aluminum. That's if it is anyways. I can't confirm.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_And using the cornsilk beige cover for the roll-over protection looks just, well, let's say it didn't grew on me.

Yes, I had the same thought. I feel the same way about the side panels--I much prefer mostly black with the beige inserts as the Individual car has them. Beige seat bottoms in this car, too, phew!
I keep coming back to that spoiler, though. It looks good enough that VW should consider making it standard. It really improves the appearance of the car from the rear.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (flubber)*

In the last picture, the spoiler looks a bit glued on. Would certainly improve the look of the car if it was a part of the trunk lit. As for the seats, didn't saw the picture with the open door yet. Oh my. Definitely not an improvement over the Individual. Talking of which, I hope the Individual will be eventually available as black/latte or black/red. The cornsilk - as beautiful as it is - is such a bugger to keep clean.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_In the last picture, the spoiler looks a bit glued on. Would certainly improve the look of the car if it was a part of the trunk lit.

Hmm, you're right, I hadn't seen that. Of course, I'm sure it is glued on for this car, they could integrate it better. I'm not sure I'd even want it to stick up like that, though. Keep the top flat, but extend a little bit of lip out from the top edge of the trunk, something like the e46 BMW, but a bit more subtle. That's the kind of look I'm thinking of.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Hmm, you're right, I hadn't seen that. Of course, I'm sure it is glued on for this car, they could integrate it better. I'm not sure I'd even want it to stick up like that, though. Keep the top flat, but extend a little bit of lip out from the top edge of the trunk, something like the e46 BMW, but a bit more subtle. That's the kind of look I'm thinking of.

If you're prone to like that sort of thing, why not do it in chrome like Infiniti? It would look particularly good contrasting a dark color. I personally think one of the Eos' strenghts is its exceedingly clean well thought out, non-tacked on look. Overall though I find the "Highway 1" design study a major disappointment.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_If you're prone to like that sort of thing, why not do it in chrome like Infiniti?

No, the subtlety is what makes it look good to me, I don't want it to stand out. And what the Infinity has is much bigger than what I have in mind. I'm really thinking of more like a crease than a spoiler. There are some viewpoints where the Eos trunk looks like one shapeless mass; this would just give it a bit more definition.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Eos Highway 1 (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I was all ready for some great new special edition. This is nothing more than the existing Individual interior with a tacked on rear lip and ghetto rims. This is a long way from original or creative...its a parts bin special.

You're missing the point. 
Not everyone scours websites for hours on end spotting photos of VW Individual models from from foreign lands.
This is a smart, well conceived effort on VW's part to generate buzz around a new product launch. 
From the spot-on name, to the venue, to the color selection, to the trim bits - parts bin or not - this is pretty slick.


----------

